# FreeBSD install



## jewsofeast (Jul 13, 2010)

hi,

i've installed freebsd from pcbsd dvd without boot manager. plan to add 2 more system and use grub boot manager for all.

during install i got error 
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libQtGui.so.4" not found, required by "PBItext"
```

here is my install log from 2nd attempt-


```
Running: find-update-parts
mount: /dev/ad4s3a : Invalid argument
kern.geom.debugflags: 0 -> 16
Running fdisk on ad4
Running: fdisk -f /tmp/.pc-sysinstall/fdiskconfig /dev/ad4
fdisk: WARNING: adjusting size of partition 3 from 62910540 to 62909658
    to end on a cylinder boundary
fdisk: Class not found
******* Working on device /dev/ad4 *******
Cleaning up ad4s3
Running: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ad4s3 count=1024
1024+0 records in
1024+0 records out
524288 bytes transferred in 0.063591 secs (8244688 bytes/sec)
NEWFS: /dev/ad4s3a - UFS+S
Running: newfs -U /dev/ad4s3a
/dev/ad4s3a: 2048.0MB (4194304 sectors) block size 16384, fragment size 2048
	using 12 cylinder groups of 183.72MB, 11758 blks, 23552 inodes.
	with soft updates
super-block backups (for fsck -b #) at:
 160, 376416, 752672, 1128928, 1505184, 1881440, 2257696, 2633952, 3010208,
 3386464, 3762720, 4138976
Running: sync
Running: glabel label rootfs0 /dev/ad4s3a
Running: sync
Running: sync
Running: glabel label swap0 /dev/ad4s3b
Running: sync
NEWFS: /dev/ad4s3d - UFS+S
Running: newfs -U /dev/ad4s3d
/dev/ad4s3d: 4096.0MB (8388608 sectors) block size 16384, fragment size 2048
	using 23 cylinder groups of 183.72MB, 11758 blks, 23552 inodes.
	with soft updates
super-block backups (for fsck -b #) at:
 160, 376416, 752672, 1128928, 1505184, 1881440, 2257696, 2633952, 3010208,
 3386464, 3762720, 4138976, 4515232, 4891488, 5267744, 5644000, 6020256,
 6396512, 6772768, 7149024, 7525280, 7901536, 8277792
Running: sync
Running: glabel label var0 /dev/ad4s3d
Running: sync
NEWFS: /dev/ad4s3e - UFS+S
Running: newfs -U /dev/ad4s3e
/dev/ad4s3e: 20472.0MB (41926656 sectors) block size 16384, fragment size 2048
	using 112 cylinder groups of 183.72MB, 11758 blks, 23552 inodes.
	with soft updates
super-block backups (for fsck -b #) at:
 160, 376416, 752672, 1128928, 1505184, 1881440, 2257696, 2633952, 3010208,
 3386464, 3762720, 4138976, 4515232, 4891488, 5267744, 5644000, 6020256,
 6396512, 6772768, 7149024, 7525280, 7901536, 8277792, 8654048, 9030304,
 9406560, 9782816, 10159072, 10535328, 10911584, 11287840, 11664096, 12040352,
 12416608, 12792864, 13169120, 13545376, 13921632, 14297888, 14674144,
 15050400, 15426656, 15802912, 16179168, 16555424, 16931680, 17307936,
 17684192, 18060448, 18436704, 18812960, 19189216, 19565472, 19941728,
 20317984, 20694240, 21070496, 21446752, 21823008, 22199264, 22575520,
 22951776, 23328032, 23704288, 24080544, 24456800, 24833056, 25209312,
 25585568, 25961824, 26338080, 26714336, 27090592, 27466848, 27843104,
 28219360, 28595616, 28971872, 29348128, 29724384, 30100640, 30476896,
 30853152, 31229408, 31605664, 31981920, 32358176, 32734432, 33110688,
 33486944, 33863200, 34239456, 34615712, 34991968, 35368224, 35744480,
 36120736, 36496992, 36873248, 37249504, 37625760, 38002016, 38378272,
 38754528, 39130784, 39507040, 39883296, 40259552, 40635808, 41012064,
 41388320, 41764576
Running: sync
Running: glabel label usr0 /dev/ad4s3e
Running: sync
mount -o rw /dev/ad4s3a -> /mnt/
Running: mount -o rw /dev/ad4s3a /mnt/
swapon ad4s3b
Running: swapon /dev/ad4s3b
mount -o rw /dev/ad4s3d -> /mnt/var
Running: mount -o rw /dev/ad4s3d /mnt/var
mount -o rw /dev/ad4s3e -> /mnt/usr
Running: mount -o rw /dev/ad4s3e /mnt/usr
FOUND DVD: /dev/acd0
INSTALL COMPONENT: ports
Extracting ports tree...
INSTALL COMPONENT: src
Extracting FREEBSD source tree...
INSTALL COMPONENT: thewarden
Installing The Warden PBI
grep: /root/.kde4/share/config/kdeglobals: No such file or directory
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libQtGui.so.4" not found, required by "PBItext"
Running chroot command: /usr/bin/cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf
Setting msk0 to DHCP on the system.
Running chroot command: cat /.tmpPass | pw useradd -n David -c "David Shar" -h 0 -s "/bin/csh" -m -d "/home/David" -G "wheel,operator"
Running: rm /mnt/.tmpPass
Setting hostname: freebsd-8036
Setting root password
Running chroot command: cat /.rootpw | pw usermod root -h 0
Running: rm /mnt/.rootpw
```

i visited pcbsd forum but those guys did not elaborate the significance of this error

secondly, i will like to check my install by installing grub legacy temporarily and removing it later, how do i do that.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 14, 2010)

*Install verification*

I used Linux live CD (i am not familiar with bsd commands as yet) and got dmesg | grep bsd, it shows BSD at [ 3.382107] sda3:<BSD:bad sub-partition -ignored.

i checked with gpartd as well it shows some information on potential errors or inability to read ufs.

i am not sure how do i verify my install without logging, have not installed BSD boot manager. Prior to install the disk verified all components in it and didn't return any error.

if you can could you please let me know in plain simple redneck English what needs to be done to verify the stuff.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 14, 2010)

*Update*

I installed opensuse with its grub on top of windows and bsd. Added bsd to grub menu list, it took me to bsd log in screen and on entering 1 it took me to console, it asked for getting uname -a, which didnt return any error. i dont know how to elaborate it further. wish to see screen when i boot up. 

secondly, how do i halt the system from freebsd console, in linux we do 'sudo halt' or 'sudo reboot' for shutting it down.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 14, 2010)

jewsofeast said:
			
		

> i dont know how to elaborate it further. wish to see screen when i boot up.



Can you be more specific what you want to elaborate further? By wishing to see a screen,
i presume you mean a splash screen? Take a look here



			
				jewsofeast said:
			
		

> secondly, how do i halt the system from freebsd console, in linux we do 'sudo halt' or 'sudo reboot' for shutting it down.



see shutdown(8)() , reboot(8)()


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 14, 2010)

I get to see boot options and that takes me to console. Right now I logged in single user mode without any kde stuff.

tried to halt the system by 'shutdown -p', it returned an error saying read only file system.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 14, 2010)

jewsofeast said:
			
		

> I get to see boot options and that takes me to console. Right now I logged in single user mode without any kde stuff.
> 
> tried to halt the system by 'shutdown -p', it returned an error saying read only file system.



ok shutdown -p now works.

how i can see desktop with kde.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 14, 2010)

shutdown -p now works.

how i can see desktop with kde.

When i boot i get see 6 options instead of 9, whats wrong with it.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 14, 2010)

It appears that I am booting kernel only. What should I do next in order to get stuff visible and browse the www


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 14, 2010)

> how i can see desktop with kde.



You have installed FreeBSD with a PCBSD install disk. I am not familiar
with this method. Did this install *FreeBSD* + *KDE* or only the *base system*?
If you are not sure please do "pkg_info |grep kde" at the console and check it.  



> When i boot i get see 6 options instead of 9, whats wrong with it.



Nothing. The 9 options you see only if you boot the PCBSD Livecd.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 14, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> You have installed FreeBSD with a PCBSD install disk. I am not familiar
> with this method. Did this install *FreeBSD* + *KDE* or only the *base system*?
> If you are not sure please do "pkg_info |grep kde" at the console and check it.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, I guess it installed the base system or kernel only. I have install disk of freebsd 8.0. What do I do to build around it.

Next I get partition error saying the boundry of BSD partitions do not end where they are meant to be. how do i resolve that error.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 14, 2010)

It's the best you take a look at the Handbook covering "Desktop Environments".

Here you can check other wm's

And here more reading:
FreeBSD Handbook
FAQ
Articles
or maybe documentation in your native language
But the docs in english are the most up to date.

The error messages you mentioned need more detail.
Best if you could post the exact content of the section
or the whole dmesg.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 14, 2010)

jewsofeast said:
			
		

> Thanks mate, I guess it installed the base system or kernel only. I have install disk of freebsd 8.0. What do I do to build around it.
> 
> Next I get partition error saying the boundry of BSD partitions do not end where they are meant to be. how do i resolve that error.



OK, checked it. Have no kde installed. What should I do now.

The partition table error is strange, will make a different thread for it and see what i can do to resolve that.

I am in bsd atm thru option 1 from splash. have disks as well.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 14, 2010)

jewsofeast said:
			
		

> OK, checked it. Have no kde installed. What should I do now.
> 
> The partition table error is strange, will make a different thread for it and see what i can do to resolve that.
> 
> I am in bsd atm thru option 1 from splash. have disks as well.



Well, I did # cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4 & # make install clean, its now fetching sources. 

This is cool, loving it now.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 14, 2010)

I tried to do install as per 

# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
# make install clean

it went on internet and downloaded some packages and went down in the middle. I try to do a same thing now and I get Error 1.

Not sure what needs to be done now.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2010)

Post the error and the messages leading up to it. Error 1 is just a generic error.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 14, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Post the error and the messages leading up to it. Error 1 is just a generic error.



Could not fetch it, internet failure.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 14, 2010)

jewsofeast, you really need to start formatting your posts, because commands and output look messy without proper formatting: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816

Other than that: simply install PCBSD, which is FreeBSD + KDE pre-installed. If that's what you want, and don't know how to do it yourself, go with PCBSD.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> It's the best you take a look at the Handbook covering "Desktop Environments".
> 
> Here you can check other wm's
> 
> ...



I cant read hebrew, thanks for suggestions.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> jewsofeast, you really need to start formatting your posts, because commands and output look messy without proper formatting: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816
> 
> Other than that: simply install PCBSD, which is FreeBSD + KDE pre-installed. If that's what you want, and don't know how to do it yourself, go with PCBSD.



Well, I installed PC BSD twice but got some error. During my third install I selected FreeBSD to see how that works. I have a multiboot system with windows and two linux in it. If someone just help me with lo0 and other things, i will be able to get things working on it.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

I am getting updates by running -


```
protsnap fetch update
```

Whats should I do next.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

Well 
	
	



```
portsnap extract
```
, 
	
	



```
etc/usr/x11/kde4
```
 and 
	
	



```
make install clean
```
took me to some screen asking for installing pulse audio and stuff, marked those for install and now it is fetching the software.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

*Update*



			
				jewsofeast said:
			
		

> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



System is now installing lots of software, wonder how long it will take for completion.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

*Error Code 1*

I couldnt finish install of kde4, got errors 


```
error code 1
stop in /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio
error code1
stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/phenon
error code1
stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime
error code1
stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde
error code1
```

What should I do in order to see the kde desktop.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

Continue to install the ports one at a time sequencly
(pulseaudio, phenon, ...)


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> Continue to install the ports one at a time sequencly
> (pulseaudio, phenon, ...)



Tried that but no luck yet. It is kinda like dependency issue in Linux, I tried to get all the packages that returned error, it just didnt work.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

Please post the error messages you get.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> Please post the error messages you get.



Well I did post it earlier and that is what I get to see when the screen comes to halt. It normally moves very fast, have not developed photo-reading capabilities.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

Does you mouse work in the console? If it does copy the content of the
screen, change console, login, execute
`# ee`
paste, save to file (on e.g. usb stick).


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> Does you mouse work in the console? If it does copy the content of the
> screen, change console, login, execute
> `# ee`
> paste, save to file (on e.g. usb stick).



Mouse doesnt work in console, tried that already.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

In that case use script(1)(). Execute
`# script`
do the portinstall, after finishing, terminate script with ctrl+c.
There will be a file "typescript" in that directory.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> In that case use script(1)(). Execute
> `# script`
> do the portinstall, after finishing, terminate script with ctrl+c.
> There will be a file "typescript" in that directory.



Nothing works now. I boot a kernel but it wont fetch anything or show clear errors in order rectify those. 

I did a typescript but I am unable to open the file.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

What command do you use to open the file?


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

I used 
	
	



```
ee
```


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

Plan B:
Are you able to install the packages with error messages through pkg_add?
e.g.
`# pkg_add -r pulseaudio`


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> Plan B:
> Are you able to install the packages with error messages through pkg_add?
> e.g.
> `# pkg_add -r pulseaudio`



I did try that but it gave new error this time


```
Unable to resolve host
```
 or Unable to connect to address or something.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you put some nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf ?


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> Have you put some nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf ?



Well I didnt. Yesterday and today I was able to connect to internet.

I checked 
	
	



```
ifconfig -a
```
 and it was all normal. 

Pinged 
	
	



```
ping -5c 192.168.1.3
```
 and it proved the connectivity


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

Please put some nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf



> Pinged
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I presume 192.168.1.3 is your router?


----------



## kpa (Jul 15, 2010)

Ping may prove that there is a connection to your local network but it still doesn't prove that your internet connection is ok, try connecting to FreeBSD ftp site from the command line by running this:

`% ftp -a ftp.freebsd.org`

Does that work?


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> Please put some nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> 
> 
> I presume 192.168.1.3 is your router?



Yeah, that is right. I have three machines and this address is for the one with BSD install. I pinged google and yahoo too.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

kpa said:
			
		

> Ping may prove that there is a connection to your local network but it still doesn't prove that your internet connection is ok, try connecting to FreeBSD ftp site from the command line by running this:
> 
> `% ftp -a ftp.freebsd.org`
> 
> Does that work?



Now it says 'unable to resolve host'.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

Please put some nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf .


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> Please put some nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf .



How do I do that.

I am a complete idiot and have never used bsd before, will appreciate a complete know how.


----------



## kpa (Jul 15, 2010)

Edit /etc/resolv.conf with a text editor (ee for example) and put these lines to it:

```
nameserver 208.67.222.222
nameserver 208.67.220.220
```

Clear everything else from /etc/resolv.conf and leave just those two lines in it.
(those are OpenDNS's DNS forwarders btw)

Note that dhclient will probably overwrite /etc/resolv.conf next time DHCP lease renewal happens so it would be 
still a good idea to figure out why you're not getting any nameservers as part of the DHCP lease, maybe your router's DHCP server configuration needs checking.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

OpenDNS has the habit, if the host could not be resolved, to redirect to search
results and advertising provided by Yahoo, . If you don't want to be annoyed by
that, choose the ones below or the ones provided by your ISP.

/etc/resolv.conf

```
#http://www.opennicproject.org
##OpenNIC Public DNS Servers

nameserver 89.16.173.11 # UK
nameserver 217.79.186.148 # DE,NRW
```


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> OpenDNS has the habit, if the host could not be resolved, to redirect to search
> results and advertising provided by Yahoo, . If you don't want to be annoyed by
> that, choose the ones below or the ones provided by your ISP.
> 
> ...



Ok, been there done that.

Do I need to edit 
	
	



```
etc/rc.conf
```


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

The net connectivity is now back but still unable to install kde.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

Please more informations. What happens if you try what?

By the way, in which order did you execute portsnap and
began to install kde4?

In the sequence, as you wrote earlier in this thread:


```
#protsnap fetch [highlight]update[/highlight]
#portsnap extract
#cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
#make install clean
```

or have you executed
`# #portsnap extract`
and after that
`# portsnap [highlight]update[/highlight]`


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> Please more informations. What happens if you try what?
> 
> By the way, in which order did you execute portsnap and
> began to install kde4?
> ...




Yeah, that how I did

```
portsnap extract
```


```
portsnap update
```

The trouble seems to be dependencies, tried to install pulseaudio (i dont like pulseaudio, plan to switch to alsa if available) by doing 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r pulseaudio
```
 but it returned Perl package unavailability along with few libs or devel.

Is it possible to burn all source packages on a disk and add that as a repository of some sort. I am not sure what it is downloading and how long it will go.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

This is going nowhere. I suggest you delete all installed packages
and begin from scratch, doing:


```
#pkg_delete -a
#mkdir /usr/ports/packages
#pkg_add -rK portmaster
#rehash
#portmaster -Pb xorg
#portmaster -Pb kde4
```

After that you have to configure X11.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

FrogLS said:
			
		

> This is going nowhere. I suggest you delete all installed packages
> and begin from scratch, doing:
> 
> 
> ...



Right, wish I had these details at the start. Anyway, I will do this after it stops downloading. I am getting qt4, perl error 'packages not available'.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 15, 2010)

Your commands are invalid. I am stuck after deleting all packages. 

Is this the IT Crowd or I am brain-dead.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

Please be more specific. What do you mean by "...commands are invalid"?


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 16, 2010)

1. 
	
	



```
pkg_add -rK portmaster
```
doesnt work but 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r portmaster
```
 works.

2. 
	
	



```
#portmaster -Pb xorg
#portmaster -Pb kde4
```
 doesnt work.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 16, 2010)

I am getting a hang of this.

Thanks to everyone who helped and to those who didn't.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 16, 2010)

I managed to get sysinstall working. It installed QT3 instead of QT4 while resolving dependencies. How Do I update the components.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 16, 2010)

How to install Desktop from sysinstall?


----------

